# Crazy bandsaw video



## billdogg (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm suprised all his fingers are still there!


----------



## marioleal (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah. That really was sick.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Is he a one trick pony or can he do useful things as well?:laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bet it wasn't his first one. Got his fingers pretty close.












 









.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I've seen this video a few times, it's pretty amazing, even if it actually took him 2 hours to make, it's still really awesome.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

That is cool.... even though I second or third the finger remark


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

what an imagination! the man knows his bandsaw...lol


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd be missing fingers if I tried this.....


----------

